# Which 1TB drives for a TCD649080 S2 SA DT?



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm looking to put 2 1TB drives in a TCD649080 (who knew mom could fill up 500 GB so quickly?), and looking for recommendations as to which brand/model to get or avoid from anyone who's "been there, done that".

I know there's a "Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ", but it's in the Series 3 thread, where I assume they don't have to worry about SATA to IDE converters, and I know all too well that there's a separate thread for "which converter works with what", but the few mentions of the 649080 aren't all that recent and are for smaller drives or for one which is apparently not as reliably made anymore.

Also. please indicate if your experience is with one drive or two, and if two, are they the same brand/model/capacity or different?

(I drove myself nuts trying to get 2 identical Seagate IDE 160 GB drives to work together in a Series 1. Either would work as single, or as master or slave with a different brand, but together they wouldn't successfully boot).

I'm planning to use 2 SIIG SC-SA0512-S1 adapters. In preliminary tests they work in the 649080 on a 500GB SATA Seagate and a 500GB SATA Hitachi, so I'm reasonably hopeful of success with the right 1TB drives.

Thanks in advance for any enlightenment anyone can provide.


----------



## nvt (Aug 19, 2003)

I'll give you one not to use:
Western Digital 2TB 
WD20EVDS - 63T3B0

THis was an AV Drive but never gets past powering on. Was prepared using WinMFS a SAT/IDE convertor with JM20330 attached


----------



## PapaArt (May 28, 2008)

nvt said:


> I'll give you one not to use:
> Western Digital 2TB
> WD20EVDS - 63T3B0
> 
> This was an AV Drive but never gets past powering on. Was prepared using WinMFS a SAT/IDE convertor with JM20330 attached


I had the same issue with a WD10EARS with my THD using WinMFS. I had to use the wdidle3 program to change the idle time to 300 seconds and then the THD booted just fine. Follow the instructions in the S3 forum. This might work for the 649 with the adapter.

PapaArt


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nvt said:


> I'll give you one not to use:
> Western Digital 2TB
> WD20EVDS - 63T3B0
> 
> THis was an AV Drive but never gets past powering on. Was prepared using WinMFS a SAT/IDE convertor with JM20330 attached


Apparently some JM20330-based adapters are "more equal than others".

Can you give more details about your particular convertor?

Please also post the details of your experience here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

in the which adapters work with which drives in which machines thread for the benefit of future searchers.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nvt said:


> I'll give you one not to use:
> Western Digital 2TB
> WD20EVDS - 63T3B0
> 
> THis was an AV Drive but never gets past powering on. Was prepared using WinMFS a SAT/IDE convertor with JM20330 attached


A little late to be replying, I know, but...

you weren't trying to use that 2TB drive in a Series 1 or Series 2, were you?

If in an S3 or S4, have you gone back and tried that whole Intellipark/wdidle thing?


----------

